# Your favorite Martial arts fight scene!



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who watches martial arts movies. Post your favorite scenes :bigsmile:

Here's one of mine.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

That's pretty neat!!

I have one son that engaged in ultimate fighting some time back. He had mastered several studies of fighting like Taekwondo, Judo, kickboxing, Wing Chun, Jiu-Jitsu to name a few. Fighting machine!!!


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

In the korean movie "Old Boy" the fight scene when he goes into the building with a hammer.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This not fight scene but this an amazing video featuring Bruce lee. 
YouTube


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Raid: Redemption is crazy. Pretty much non stop fighting.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ip Man is loosely based on Bruce Lees' master. Both are awesome movies.






Edit: oops, just realized Immus beat me to it.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

bottles151 said:


> Ip Man is loosely based on Bruce Lees' master. Both are awesome movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries man! Sweet movies. I watched them both yesterday after I saw and posted to this thread . The 10 vs 1 fight scene is crazy!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kimrocks said:


>


Great editing hahahaha


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hahah.....



thebigcheese said:


>


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Bruce Lee vs Kareem in Game of Death. This was the first Martial Arts movie I saw...I was about ten. It was the early eighties.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Not much of a martial art movie buff but this short video is very well put together


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

as much as i hate dubbed movies... and as much as I love Bruce Lee... Tony Jaa from Ong Bak blows me away! this guy is rediculous... now these are just from the first OngBak, the movies are terrible, the stories are terrible, but the fight scenes are done spectacularly well... here's my favourites from Ong Bak. 
The first one is a chase scene where Tony does some really trick stunts


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

This is my favorite movie right now. Flash Point.
Flash Point [2007] Full Movie English Sub by (killeruploder25) - YouTube

My fave fight scene is this one!!!

FLASH POINT Donnie Yen VS Collin Chou [ true HD] - YouTube

Like if you like this!!!!


----------

